# Little Britain Usa



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

It is the first time I hear about it, they showed some snippets on HBO and the web and it looks hilarious. First episode will air on Sunday, right after "True blood" and I can't hardly wait to see this large amount of wacky characters. :lol: :lol:

http://www.hbo.com/littlebritainusa/characters/


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i hope you enjoy it im sure it will be a little different to what youre used to ,but i think after 3 series and countless specials its been done to death i was done with them after about halfway through season 2 .

jason.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

The only good thing I can say about the show is this: that it demonstrates, once again, the ability of the British to laugh _at themselves_ - a trait often missing from other cultures! Having said that, others have done this more intelligently and, dare I say it, with better jokes. One of the problems with this sort of show is that it relies on 'The Same Joke' for its humour - i.e. almost every episode has 'The Same Joke' in it but delivered in a slightly different way. If that floats your boat, fine, but it's a lazy way of writing! Just my 2p. Hth.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

get big train on dvd probably the best comedy show to come out of the uk ,other than that mighty boosh,i t crowd,or spaced ar all far better than little britain.

jason.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

potz said:


> Saw an episode once and found the disgusting fat fairy in its rubber suit so devastatingly unfunny that I switched channel and never returned. The two morons with the wheel chair did not manage to make me change my mind.
> 
> Check it out and make your own decision but PLEASE do not judge us, our IQ or our humour by those retards. (Maybe Little Britain USA is different though)


+1 - I don't 'get' Little Britain but grew up on real comedy like Python / Fawlty / Blackadder / Ted etc - Maybe I'm just too old now 

Paul


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

PaulBoy said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > Saw an episode once and found the disgusting fat fairy in its rubber suit so devastatingly unfunny that I switched channel and never returned. The two morons with the wheel chair did not manage to make me change my mind.
> ...


+2 - Thank God its not just me again!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

The HBO USA premiere will be on Sunday (today) but the first episode will air on Monday in Canada. From the short clips they show on TV looks funny, the majority of characters are outright grotesque, I'll let you know if I enjoyed it or not.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

The first show is set to broadcast on Friday 3rd at 9.30 pm. Quite honestly I thought that the UK show was mostly dross - there was only one joke per set of characters and it was done to death over the series of shows. Like Paulboy I am more inclined to the Python/Spike Milligan style of comedy and modern humour does little for me, although I do like Al Murray the pub landlord and also Bill Bailey.

Rob


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> get big train on dvd probably the best comedy show to come out of the uk ,other than that mighty boosh,i t crowd,or spaced ar all far better than little britain.
> 
> jason.


You're forgetting The Fast Show - I'm with you on most of those (Spaced is incredible stuff!) but The IT Crowd was utter sh*te! Especially Chris Morris' character...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> PaulBoy said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


+3 I know that feeling


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > PaulBoy said:
> ...


So do I ..... I don't find it funny along with other so called comedians like Russel Brand


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

What a load of disgusting fat c**ts

Bloody disgusting shower of I would like to kick into shape


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Griff said:


> What a load of disgusting fat c**ts
> 
> Bloody disgusting shower of I would like to kick into shape


Go on Griff, tell us what you really think...


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Barryboy said:


> The first show is set to broadcast on Friday 3rd at 9.30 pm. Quite honestly I thought that the UK show was mostly dross - there was only one joke per set of characters and it was done to death over the series of shows. Like Paulboy I am more inclined to the Python/Spike Milligan style of comedy and modern humour does little for me, although I do like Al Murray the pub landlord and also Bill Bailey.
> 
> Rob


I have it in my cable program list that the first episode will air at 9.30PM 29/09. Like I said, I don't know the show and never saw a full episode before. Also I think one of the best comedy coming out of Britain are "Shaun of the dead"/"Hot fuzz". Have them both on DVD and never get bored. :lol:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

adrian said:


> Barryboy said:
> 
> 
> > The first show is set to broadcast on Friday 3rd at 9.30 pm. Quite honestly I thought that the UK show was mostly dross - there was only one joke per set of characters and it was done to death over the series of shows. Like Paulboy I am more inclined to the Python/Spike Milligan style of comedy and modern humour does little for me, although I do like Al Murray the pub landlord and also Bill Bailey.
> ...


If you like those then you should definitely, without question, absolutely get hold of Spaced series 1 & 2 - some of the best comedy ever made.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

blackandgolduk said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> > Barryboy said:
> ...


I subscribe to Lovefilm. I'll order the first one and give it a shot.

Rob


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

blackandgolduk said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > get big train on dvd probably the best comedy show to come out of the uk ,other than that mighty boosh,i t crowd,or spaced ar all far better than little britain.
> ...


its all down to personal taste i suppose i think morris is comedy gold along with anything ianucci is involved with ,also another favorite of mine was garth mereghi's darkplace and look around you .

i watch alot of live stuff as we have some very good live venues in cardiff ,adam bloom was memorable ,as was jo caulfield and lucy porter and rhod gilbert but frankie boyle has to be one of the funniest people around at the moment.

jason.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I saw the first episode, it was very rude but funny. Can't make a judgment yet but I'll watch future episodes, it didn't put me off.


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm with the majority on this in that the sketches are unfunny and would bore the pants off of the Bideford Village idiot.I saw three episodes in total and find Walliams/Lucas unfunny *****.Now Blackadder/Fawlty Towers/Bottom/Young Ones/Tony Hancock/Stanley Baxter/Steptoe & Son,shows what great Comedic tradition We possess.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

...Just started... decided to give it a go...


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

[


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

Little Britain....runs out of steam when the celebs started to appear in it.

Anyone remember Newan and Beddel ?? :tongue2: :tongue2:

Only Fools and Horses...would be my choice for export


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

The first series was an excellent take on Britain, after that it it just seemed that it was recycling the same old jokes 

Slighty OT but

IMHO if you want something funny to read _Spike Milligan - Adolph Hitler, my part in his downfall_


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Boxbrownie said:
> ...


+4 - Tried to watch the first few episodes...they put me to sleep.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

blackandgolduk said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> > Barryboy said:
> ...


watched Spaced series 1 on sat night with some friends who were 'pegg' virgins - should have seen their faces :lol:

added to Spaced throw in a bit of Black Books - suuuu-blooming-perb!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > adrian said:
> ...


exellent.......peggs a comedy genius :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > blackandgolduk said:
> ...


Spaced is so funny yet touching at the same time. Play 'spot the film reference' - brilliant fun!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > blackandgolduk said:
> ...


apart from run fat boy run a stinker by his standards. black books is genius ,but still think big train is top of the pile .i enjoyed green wing too .

jason.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

jaslfc5 said:


> apart from run fat boy run a stinker by his standards. black books is genius ,but still think big train is top of the pile .i enjoyed green wing too .
> 
> jason.


I had a feeling that exporting British comedy to Hollywood will be a stellar failure. I'm a big fan of "Shaun of the dead"/"Hot fuzz". Was "Run ...." that bad?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

adrian said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > apart from run fat boy run a stinker by his standards. black books is genius ,but still think big train is top of the pile .i enjoyed green wing too .
> ...


not great im afraid nothing compared to the others hes done,but watchable for thandie newton she is stunning.

jason.


----------

